# Ephod: the ancient Ipod of the Israeli strain of Adam's strain?



## historycisalpin (Sep 16, 2017)

In my opinion, the Ephod was an emulative ornament of a technological object that originally served to communicate with the exterminator.

 Not having the ability to reproduce it, the Israelites of Admah transformed it into a sacred ornament to be worn only by priests:


Emulative Ephod worn by an adamitic priest:


With the difference that the one worn by the priest Ebiatar was perfectly working.


----------

